# Favourite 80's song



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Ohhhhhh I loved the 80's...

Wish I was till there.....I would be in my teens of course, but the 80's wa such a great time for me

Anyway...

Lets see whos got the best memories....

Post your FAVOURITE 80's song or track

Not the coolest....or what you think was the best....but something that holds good or special memories for you

If you werent born there....doesnt matter.....We all still have a favourite 80's track

Maybe it was in a film you like....or just something your mum or dad ...or older brother/sister played when you were young

So here is mine

'Bizarre Love Triangle' - New Order

W2Ii0K77K1k[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

I got loads, all gay tho

springs to mind

spandau ballet - thro the barricades

aha - take on me

Simple minds stuff

Fck me Jimmy there are millions lol


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> I got loads, all gay tho
> 
> springs to mind
> 
> ...


*Like that one myself.....*

:thumbup1:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

love 80's music jimmy,listen to a 5 cd comp of 80's when i go running,hard to choose a fav but people like adam ant,duran duran,madness etc i always enjoy listening to,big fan of radio 2 as they play alot of that stuff.

worked in oxford for a while and they have a station called 'jack fm' which is PURE 80's tunes(you can listen to them on the internet)i was in my element:bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

www.jackfm.co.uk

for all 80's music whores:thumb:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

lol nothing gay about 80's music:whistling:

4oAZVG99s3o[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

BLUTOS said:


> lol nothing gay about 80's music:whistling:


 i love that song!! veeeery gay but....i love it!!!


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

Kenny loggins danger zone (top gun)

Robert tepper theres no easy way out (rocky)

Survivor eye of the tiger (rocky)

Forever Autumn by Jeff Wayne

europe final countdown

blondie anything really

As you can tell i have the musical taste of an x factor reject.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> I got loads, all gay tho
> 
> springs to mind
> 
> ...


i know jw

i got loads too....but i tried to narrow it down to one so i could you tube it and post the link

you forgot spandau ballet 'gold' btw

i had you down more as this type..

"Together in Electric Dreams" - Philip Oakey & Giorgio Moroder (Oakey/Moroder)

dLgI6vS_NSw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I know, l know....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

suliktribal said:


>


great choice

remember this?

public enemy...'brothers gonna work it out'

KI-FTdtg1k8[/MEDIA]]





technically it was released in 1990

but PE were an 80's group....and it was recorded in 1989


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

joe.b said:


> love 80's music jimmy,listen to a 5 cd comp of 80's when i go running,hard to choose a fav but people like adam ant,duran duran,madness etc i always enjoy listening to,big fan of radio 2 as they play alot of that stuff.
> 
> worked in oxford for a while and they have a station called 'jack fm' which is PURE 80's tunes(you can listen to them on the internet)i was in my element:bounce: :thumbup1:


thanks for the info...ill tune in and listen

but for now....as you jogged my memory

duran duran 'wild boys'

33ujfNFyetw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

This bad boy:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Story of the blues - wah....... anyone remember?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jimmy said:


> thanks for the info...ill tune in and listen
> 
> but for now....as you jogged my memory
> 
> *duran duran 'wild boys'*


*Prefered "the reflex"*


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BLUTOS said:


> lol nothing gay about 80's music:whistling:
> 
> 4oAZVG99s3o[/MEDIA]]


i dont know why but you just made me think of cameo 'word up'

here ya go

MZjAantupsA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> i know jw
> 
> i got loads too....but i tried to narrow it down to one so i could you tube it and post the link
> 
> ...


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

gemilky69 said:


> *Prefered "the reflex"*


post the link

im loving all this


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Zpxn57m1Mmw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## stevenE (Jun 4, 2009)

Brilliant tune, heard it played in Space in Ibiza one night and fell in love:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: http://[MEDIA=youtube]V44Pubi2DWs[/MEDIA]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Go on admit it ,you all sang along to some of there songs....:laugh:






Soft cell.....


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chrisj28 said:


> Kenny loggins danger zone (top gun)
> 
> Robert tepper theres no easy way out (rocky)
> 
> ...


SUCH A COOL LIST!!!!

i did prefer footloose though

nwBbMXYDsXw[/MEDIA]]





europe 'the final countdown'

tt_ro2aerQg[/MEDIA]]





survivor 'eye of the tiger' woooo hooooo

nS4giqtbRBM[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jimmy007 (May 18, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Zpxn57m1Mmw[/MEDIA]]


wheres the mike tyson version? :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

KRB said:


> This bad boy:


ill match hat....and raise you

sugar hill gang 'rappers delight'

p4ad-e4VQIA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

I don't think that I can actually answer this as there are too many.

80's was a great decade (except for fashion......).


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

stevenE said:


> Brilliant tune, heard it played in Space in Ibiza one night and fell in love:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: http://[MEDIA=youtube]V44Pubi2DWs[/MEDIA]


years ahead of its time :thumb:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

RJ68 said:


> Go on admit it ,you all sang along to some of there songs....:laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep

i did


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Roco said:


> wheres the mike tyson version? :laugh:


not got that...

but i did get this.....

soooo coooool

9fWvub_WBho[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

xJeWySiuq1I[/MEDIA]]


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> not got that...
> 
> but i did get this.....
> 
> soooo coooool


Cant believe I used to like that film

That ralph dude is such a pussy:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

RXLHUThBib8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Man, my dad used to play this to death when I used to watch him decorate on a Sunday afternoon 

GWXDjiKVs2U[/MEDIA]]


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

ooh now. i love the 80s and cant name just one haha. some of my favs are

flock of seaguls - i ran, space age love song, wishing i had a photograph of you, the more you live the more you love

visage - fade to grey

ultravox - vienna

the real life - send me an angel

depeche mode - break the silence

billy idol - white wedding

cutting crew - i just died in your arms tonight

dead or alive - you spin me round

def leppard- rocket ( loads of them )

don healy - boys of summer

whitesnake - is this love, here i go again

alice cooper - poison, bed of nails

bloody hell i could go on and on, what have you started haha


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Cant believe I used to like that film
> 
> That ralph dude is such a pussy:lol:


I fancied the ar*e off his bird for some reason.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok

right back in 1980 here

AC/DC 'thunderstruck'

wheeeeey cooool

hSAHHd7q8BU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> xJeWySiuq1I[/MEDIA]]


so gay

i love it


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> Cant believe I used to like that film
> 
> That ralph dude is such a pussy:lol:


great song though

thats another one for training

i love this trip down memory lane

you guys are reminding me of so much stuff i forgot!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Alexander o neal


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

chrisj22 said:


> Man, my dad used to play this to death when I used to watch him decorate on a Sunday afternoon
> 
> GWXDjiKVs2U[/MEDIA]]


kool song....esp the intro with sting...then the rif


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

jw007 said:


> RXLHUThBib8[/MEDIA]]


my dads fav that one....

maybe you could be my daddy?......


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jimmy said:


> my dads fav that one....
> 
> maybe you could be my daddy?......


I am your daddy b1atch


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

9hMrY8jysdg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## joe.b (Sep 26, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> ill match hat....and raise you
> 
> sugar hill gang 'rappers delight'


i maaaaay be wrong here jimmy but wasnt that 1979? :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

1990 but who cares 

3x7URWDGI3U[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Shoty (Aug 23, 2010)

Stone roses - she bangs the drums 1989

Not a true 80's track granted but none the less and important track to the start of britpop music.

And for cheesiness its got to be hall and oates - making my dreams come true


----------



## BF200K (Jul 4, 2010)

On page 2 of thread so far, so apologies if this has already been chosen.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

think this one is 80's...

Whitesnake - Is this love


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

welshflame said:


> ooh now. i love the 80s and cant name just one haha. some of my favs are
> 
> flock of seaguls - i ran, space age love song, wishing i had a photograph of you, the more you live the more you love
> 
> ...


cutting crew!!!!!

nick van ede

i used to clean his windows....nice guy

loving the white snake

remember this one from depeche mode?

'behind the wheel'

Me5_jOoC6yE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

joe.b said:


> i maaaaay be wrong here jimmy but wasnt that 1979? :confused1:


was it?

damn....im old enough to remember the 70's also:whistling:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

queen 'one vision'

fsujXw267XQ[/MEDIA]]





genesis 'land of confusion'

ZujuYiweht8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

BF200K said:


> On page 2 of thread so far, so apologies if this has already been chosen.


lol

get down on

suck my helmet

please dont bite it

just excite it


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

errrr phil collins/bailey

easy lover


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

soul 2 soul 'back to life'

npStWtyeORs[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ok ok ok

ok

dougie fresh 'the show'

TFG4_YiB6ek[/MEDIA]]





'la di da di'

rt-ZE3OtKH0[/MEDIA]]





please listen to these electro gems!!!!!!

rock master scott 'the roof is on fire'

just listen to the scratchin on this track...it featured on electro7 if i remember


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

how about some 1987 house music?

listen to this ALL THE WAY THROUGH and tell me it wouldnt still smash up dance clubs EVEN NOW!!!!!

xy8_kdeS02E[/MEDIA]]





stakker humanoid 'the snowman mix'


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

i know im on my own here now....but im in music heaven!!!!

silver bullet '20 seconds to comply'

Yw9GNz-EYP8[/MEDIA]]





british rap at its best, in its earliest form


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

A lot of time for that song!!!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> i know im on my own here now....but im in music heaven!!!!
> 
> silver bullet '20 seconds to comply'
> 
> british rap at its best, in its earliest form


dude you sound like my mum once she gets jibber jabbering about music from 'her era' ha! :thumbup1:


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

MyIi8-BJAQo[/MEDIA]]





S9FCYlGDAc4[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Blimey there is far too many.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

band aid


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

:thumb :this list could go on forever:thumb:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

one of my faves

madness

driving in my car

and wa*k material kim wilde






and u can beat a bit of alice cooper


----------



## GG1 (Nov 21, 2008)

And by far the best song of the 80s:






New years day U2


----------



## silver-nitrate (Apr 24, 2008)

Jimmy Thunderstruck was 1990 but still a great song 

I love these songs


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

died in your arms tonight


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

some feking good metal from the 80's but as an actual '80's music' then for me its west end girls


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> i know im on my own here now....but im in music heaven!!!!
> 
> silver bullet '20 seconds to comply'
> 
> british rap at its best, in its earliest form


I'm all over you with that mate,and its B side 'Bring forth the Gulliotine' :bounce: When these got spun in clubs the place went fcuking mental:thumb:

Also loving the Dougie Fresh,was the first single i ever bought that,still got it at my mums i think.

Had the Silver Bullet 12 inch as well but some d1ck skinned up on it one night back at mine after a club and used it as an ashtray all night:cursing:


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Hue and Cry - Labour of Love

kBkwEgcNLMY[/MEDIA]]





And...

Martha and the Muffins - Echo Beach

TvqjYxeTODY[/MEDIA]]





:thumb:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Gotta love abit of Joyce!!

WATXIqclV6c[/MEDIA]]





LOVE this tune- skip the first minute


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

On 12inch. Get on!


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2010)

written 1979 released 1980 so hope it counts

hdmrt72mib0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

a.notherguy said:


> some feking good metal from the 80's but as an actual '80's music' then for me its west end girls


x2 too many good songs,the last one i listened to recently

joe jackson,different for girls.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fav 80's album


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably Metallica-Fade to Black, although theres so many its hard to choose from.


----------



## RyanClarke (May 7, 2009)

Fields of athenry, not sure if thats 80s tho lol


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I run... Flock of seagulls..

Good life.. Inner city

Any thing by Roachford on the Cuddly Toy album

Soul ll soul

Too many to mention!


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Some good tracks, was born in 84 so child of the 80's 

Love this tune, remember bombing down the country side in an open top car with this blasting on the radio with my mum and her bf.

Good times  Black - Wonderful Life

7HdjUWon444[/MEDIA]]


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Modern Talking... Brother louie pmsl.. classic


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

It's great looking back at the songs already highlighted in this thread. I have been racking my brain trying to think of some "forgotten gems". I think a few of these may raise some eyebrows, but I know that I liked them at the time:whistling::-

1 - Toy Dolls - Nellie the Elephant

2 - Neil - Hole in my shoe

3 - Midnight Oil - Beds are burning

4 - Cock Robin - The promise you made

5 - Men without hats - Safety dance

6 - Rockwell - Somebodys watching me

7 - Malcolm Mclaren - Buffalo Gals / Madame Butterfly

8 - Snowy White - Bird of Paradise

9 - Broken English - Comin on strong

10 - Howard Jones - New Song

11 - Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't it be good

12 - Man 2 Man - Male stripper

I will leave it there. Anyone else think of any forgotten gems?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Walking on sunshine - Katrina and the waves


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

BLUTOS said:


> lol nothing gay about 80's music:whistling:


 The london boys were killed together along with their producer and wives back in the 90's by a drunk driver, didnt go much on their music but thats a harsh way to go.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

But that dancin is defo gay!


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Has to be these for me.

AJF6PBhAhlo[/MEDIA]]





FCARADb9asE[/MEDIA]]





SpZ9gEKBoYI[/MEDIA]]





NbakJYhHSkk[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

AJ91 said:


> Not really true 80's, think it was 79, but my mum use to play joy division a lot when i was younger so it reminds me of then, i still listen to them now actually
> 
> hdmrt72mib0[/MEDIA]]


of course any joy division is good with me....but i must say i prefered the new order stage


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

benicillin said:


> dude you sound like my mum once she gets jibber jabbering about music from 'her era' ha! :thumbup1:


im probably arond the same age too!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

DNC said:


> I'm all over you with that mate,and its B side 'Bring forth the Gulliotine' :bounce: When these got spun in clubs the place went fcuking mental:thumb:
> 
> Also loving the Dougie Fresh,was the first single i ever bought that,still got it at my mums i think.
> 
> Had the Silver Bullet 12 inch as well but some d1ck skinned up on it one night back at mine after a club and used it as an ashtray all night:cursing:


i would have killed him!!!!

i had the album on tape.....but that got chewed in an old car sterio


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Almost impossible to answer, my ipod is fully loaded with every 80s classic going.

A few faves are as follows:

Most stuff my the Pet Shop Boys, Human League, New Order or Duran Duran.

There's an 80s weekend at Skeggy Butlins this weekend, was dying to go but no one to go with.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

are you asking me on a date mr? x


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Jimmy said:


> are you asking me on a date mr? x


LOL, just read that back, it does seem a tad gay doesn't it. :lol:

What I meant to say was, I asked around all the mates and none of them can afford it.

Went to one at Bognor Regis Butlins last year, it was mint, way better than a regular night out.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

no worrries....i understand

offer me a date....then snatch it right back

[email protected]


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

I know, I'm such a tease.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Nice thread jimmy, right down my memory lane that was....seems all the big boys on here are new romantics, cant deny didnt like it tho my choice would be A Forest by The Cure as remember my hand up a girls skirt throughout the song at the pavillion. Kinda sticks as one of my favs now.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I have loads of fave 80's tracks but this for me is a standout...

The great Stevie Nicks and 'Stand Back' I dare anyone not to at least tap your toes to this... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Hard for me to get vids up because my works server goes via Sweden but heres a few of my favs

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x3vx0h_some-like-it-hotypower-station_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x3vx0h_some-like-it-hotypower-station_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3vx0h_some-like-it-hotypower-station_music">Some Like It Hot／Power Station</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/gaimon5656">gaimon5656</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">See the latest featured music videos.</a>_

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x1fzao_hall-oates-maneater_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x1fzao_hall-oates-maneater_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1fzao_hall-oates-maneater_music">Hall & Oates - Maneater</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/la_shivi">la_shivi</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">Explore more music videos.</a>_

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xk5s3_when-doves-cry_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xk5s3_when-doves-cry_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xk5s3_when-doves-cry_music"> - When Doves Cry </a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/tressage">tressage</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">Explore more music videos.</a>_

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xri52_falco-rock-me-amadeus_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/xri52_falco-rock-me-amadeus_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xri52_falco-rock-me-amadeus_music">Falco - Rock Me Amadeus</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/trashfan">trashfan</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">Music videos, artist interviews, concerts and more.</a>_


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

How could I forget Tears For Fears - Shout


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

yet again I'm in here at about page 8 so most of these will have been mentioned, but these are some of the songs in my top 100 odd played on my ipod

[MEDIA=youtube]TvqjYxeTODY[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]FF1IpBD8i2I[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]mfwVfEXJhQQ[/MEDIA]

[MEDIA=youtube]rziZzUyaVvw[/MEDIA]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bdjqcSCObuc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

btw....loving prince right now

and as for rock me amadeus.....how could i forget such a great record???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

c-WVpQ0ZG8Q[/MEDIA]]


----------



## skinnyfat (Mar 30, 2010)

Hazel O connor - will you


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

sorry about the subtitle lyrics with that one!!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

od3qwP6zHSc[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

wDWEs8RJ0v0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Here's a good 'un...

I loved the eighties, trouble is when you go on about it you sound like an ole fart, rather like yer parents did when the went on about the sixties...:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

cant embed this one...sorry

faith no more.....'epic'


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

j6voE0zlRDI[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this was actually performed as a cover in 1990.....but its a far better version of the origonal 80's record

soo......

....YKuY2Ebe4So[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

IYZdS3Etn9A[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Best intro goes to...

NuQXS-AP_to[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol, I think Echo Beach is winning the most reposts so far. I've counted 3 including mine


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

love action,human league.

clash london calling.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

proclaimers,letter from america:whistling:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Liked a few of B52's - yes I'm odd.

szhJzX0UgDM[/MEDIA]]





IWEfmCvu8R8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

GfcHjZ1qJf8[/MEDIA]]





PVzEfR6wL70[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Nelson said:


> Best intro goes to...
> 
> NuQXS-AP_to[/MEDIA]]


agreed....but there are always others......


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gary newman are friends electric


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Who could forget the biggest mime act of the 80's :lol:

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x12id7_milli-vanilli-girl-you-know-it-true_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x12id7_milli-vanilli-girl-you-know-it-true_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x12id7_milli-vanilli-girl-you-know-it-true_music">Milli Vanilli - Girl You Know It' True</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/scott_tenorman">scott_tenorman</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">Explore more music videos.</a>_


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

tim4VzHUUyQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

milli vanilli lmfao


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

5tVdAVoA7aU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

WitgA0DiW6o[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Jimmy said:


> WitgA0DiW6o[/MEDIA]]


Reps, I'd forgotten this one :beer:


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yJOpRoQKbDA[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

anything by bros.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

ckiM4VtNs2k[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

xHlguhVH-f0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

here ya go

szWkAaD00j0[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

how did i forget mat and luke........

and ...

craig whats his name???


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

-aXArByYsuE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

pB41vU3ypPU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

JAIOzM7SsMo[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

07Y0cy-nvAg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

what was that muscle song,with all the bbuilders.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

bHP6U5vQ3mU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

2i7RwrsfxX8[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I honestly nearly made my cock fall off ****ing to the boobies bouncing on this next vid . The vhs tape was worn out. :lol: Sadly they are no longer with us, RIP Mel.

WPmy2fCuTjs[/MEDIA]]





On a different note, I loved this one, how sad am I!!

5ehHOwmQRxU[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Fck me, you suddenly realise how crap the music is today when you get digging

N7Tt8GjLwMg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Jimmy said:


> bHP6U5vQ3mU[/MEDIA]]


ooh now were talking. love motely crue :thumb:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

:thumb: Magic mate.

A lot of Public Enemy in the 80's was ace from the 'It takes a Nation of millions to hold us back' :thumbup1:

Terence Trent Darbys 'if you let me stay' was a class tune.

De Barge's 'Rythem of the night' was so cheesy but so good

I dont know how to post vids up:lol:


----------



## pod13 (Aug 26, 2008)

Currently on the ipod:

kWAwrMFtSvM[/MEDIA]]





Can't believe I used to like this:

2DzX18o-zsA[/MEDIA]]





Probably not what most would think 80's music was but:

Sb-DTrMG4vs[/MEDIA]]





BwLtTa2trRs[/MEDIA]]





G0AGUywHntw[/MEDIA]]





Back on track:

MeG-hNXXy6I[/MEDIA]]





14IRDDnEPR4[/MEDIA]]





Oh yes, and I met Limahl out of kajagoogoo in Wigan and he was a total cock.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Dont know if i just missed them but what about YAZZ and the plastic population...only way is up...or TIFFANY...i think were alone now?? Could someone upload for a laugh if notin else.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Here you go mate 

PeyOnNple4M[/MEDIA]]





826PTEuHKhE[/MEDIA]]





And a couple from me

7YvAYIJSSZY[/MEDIA]]





MlkYezp2T4E[/MEDIA]]


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

I'll see your Tiffany and raise you a Belinda Carlisle - FIT GINGER!!!!

http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x2c8rb_belinda-carlisle-heaven-is-a-place_music?additionalInfos=0]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/video/x2c8rb_belinda-carlisle-heaven-is-a-place_music?additionalInfos=0
*http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2c8rb_belinda-carlisle-heaven-is-a-place_music">Belinda Carlisle - heaven is a place on earth</a>*
_Uploaded by http://www.dailymotion.com/Dixvad59">Dixvad59</a>. - http://www.dailymotion.com/en/channel/music">Explore more music videos.</a>_


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Man, I pretty much wore my c0ck down to a nub watching that video during my formative years.... :thumb:


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Hobbio said:


> Here you go mate
> 
> Ta mate thats pure quality cheese:laugh:
> 
> And a couple from me


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Was a big fan of Joe Jackson - different for girls, stepping out, etc.

Other favorites -

Kirsty Macoll (RIP) - New England & a guy works down the chip shop

Jona Lewie - Kitchen at parties


----------



## lordgeorge (Jun 30, 2010)

Rebel Yell and Yankee rose !!


----------



## Majordomo (Oct 20, 2009)

Survivor - Eye of the tiger (Rocky Theme)

Always gets the blood going before a session


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

van halen jump.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

h9EWu2wiSco[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

the icicle works...love is a wonderfull colour






the lotus eaters...first picture of you






prefab sprout...cars n girls


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

echo n the bunnymen....killing moon


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

the smiths...this charming man


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

mal said:


> gary newman are friends electric


That was Gary Numan in Tubeway army and it was 1979.

My fave

Gary Numan, i die you die which was ripped off by coldpaly in the clocks track.

cksIn_mK0Co[/MEDIA]]


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

The 80's was my time and there are waaaayyy too many tune to mention, many of them forgoten about, (some are mentioned in this thread) how about Teenage Kicks the Undertones


----------



## maccer (Jul 11, 2007)

Animotion - Obsession


----------



## alexroon (Feb 5, 2010)

I was born in 89 so can't say it holds any special times but has to be Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Welcome to the Pleasuredome loved it in the film The Business with danny fu*kin Dyer!

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0429715/


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

Top gun sound track was pretty cool!


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

Loose Ends - Hanging on a String


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone remember this one ??






Its like soft porn !!!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Orchestral Manoeuvres in the Dark - Enola Ghey, Messages, Taking Sides Again, Electricity, Souvenir, Tesla Girls

Ultravox - Vienna

Gary Numan - Are Friends Electric, Cars

New Order - Blue Monday

I can thank my mum for chiseling most of these into my head when I was a youngster.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Guns N' Roses - Welcome To The Jungle


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

Anything from the 80s by the Smiths or the Cure best music was made in the 80s from any decade.


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

why is this a sticky?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> why is this a sticky?


Is this question on copy and paste ???


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

no idea pal?


----------



## jonnybradford (Oct 17, 2010)

fave 80/s song has to be dont u want me baby by the human league top tune


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Critisize-Alexander o'neil.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

The 80s had too many good bands to give a favourite

New Order, The Smiths, Depeche Mode, Pink Floyd, The Stone Roses, etc


----------



## Pikachu (Nov 12, 2010)

'78 but close enough I feel.

Probably the greatest record ever..


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

A few more 

Heart - alone

Winger - seventeen

Alice cooper - poison

Transvision vamp - baby I dont care

Tenpole tudor - Swords of a thousand men

Allannah myles - black velvet


----------



## TheNatural1 (Sep 3, 2010)

Danger Zone from Top Gun (can't remember band)


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Cant be long now til we,ve covered every song of the 80,s, certainly brings back some good memories tho.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's another one l just pulled






Oceanic

Top tune


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

the beauty of this thread is the oldies just pop into our heads now and again...and once posted here it brings memories to everyone


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Very true jimmy, on our gym player back in the eighties, there was a tall lanky lad with a moustache, who came alive when Frankie goes to Holywood,s Welcome to the Pleasuredome album was on, which was quite a bit.....bit fkn scary in fact cos he looked like that rutherford guy from the band!!. He didnt train all that great but seemed to have bursts of energy when two tribes and relax came on.


----------



## rob816 (Dec 17, 2010)

SiPhil, I'm going to rep you mate for posting up "Under the Milkway" by The Church :thumbup1:

This was perfectly scored into Donnie Darko too, complemented the scene perfectly.

My favourite would probably have been this:


----------

